
Explaining why America's healthcare is so expensive - paulpauper
https://greyenlightenment.com/explaining-why-americas-healthcare-is-so-expensive/
======
msie
I don’t like how the author dismisses some hospital expenses as “hey, the
patient isn’t obligated to pay, at worst it goes to debt collection”.

